# Peterborough



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

This town seriously needs more choices. You either have to deal with the no stock of marine fish at red fish blue fish. Or order from him and pay outlandish shipping fees. 

Or shop at under the sea, which is a marine only store with limited selection. But Patrick the guy who owns it is very helpful and knowledgeable. 

Quinte reef systems looks to be by appointment only? Never been though. 2 hour drive. No phone number. Just email. Limited selection. 

We need more up here!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

sure! If you can find investors and pool in $50,000ish, we can open up a freshwater fish & shrimp store



proposal is done, just need the $$$


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

Sure. But I'm geared more towards marine myself


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> sure! If you can find investors and pool in $50,000ish, we can open up a freshwater fish & shrimp store
> 
> 
> 
> proposal is done, just need the $$$


$50,000ish! haha that's funny....maybe multiply that by 10.... to get started.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

h_s said:


> $50,000ish! haha that's funny....maybe multiply that by 10.... to get started.


well, Frank said $50,000 ish is sufficient ^^

If I take over his business (which I won't and not interested) or open up a shop @ surrounding area of Kennedy, $50k should last me about a year of fun



Don't have to own a property, or rent a large shop to sell shrimp, plant and small fish! 

but... opening up a shop, that's not in my agenda at the moment


----------



## Hunter (Oct 13, 2011)

*More*

Hi I have a store front in Omemee.I'm trying to start a store but,I have a day job and it is starting to look like I'm focusing on Axolotls. I do like to buy from Hobby breeders for livestock.I need a perfect helper to go forward.I did the partnership thing once...never again. Gavin Hunter/ Hunters Aquaculture


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Probably $50,000 if you have all the tanks or can get them used for a good price maybe. Then again never owned or did the math on opening up a LFS. 

You could probably have the store last a bit longer if you saved a 7' space/room for you to sleep in. Helps save on housing costs at the same time and works out better to wake up each morning to the fish and such.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm from Toronto but own a house out in Burnt river if u need something I can deliver I go up almost every weekend


----------



## Hunter (Oct 13, 2011)

*store*

I opened Downtown pets in Lindsay w/$14K.,a partner a store front for $1200/mos.

Never get involved w/ partners! I sold my half.

Gavin


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

Hunter said:


> I opened Downtown pets in Lindsay w/$14K.,a partner a store front for $1200/mos.
> 
> Never get involved w/ partners! I sold my half.
> 
> Gavin


haha! you're absolute right, I've seen many people opening a store with one or a few partners ending up selling their portion in less than a month. but people never understand this until they try to partner with someone. so guys make this lesson a cheap one, unless you know the partner very well and are very close in relationship.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

make sure you have the clientele before starting the business!!!


----------



## Hunter (Oct 13, 2011)

*store*

Build it and they will come


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Hunter said:


> Hi I have a store front in Omemee.I'm trying to start a store but,I have a day job and it is starting to look like I'm focusing on Axolotls. I do like to buy from Hobby breeders for livestock.I need a perfect helper to go forward.I did the partnership thing once...never again. Gavin Hunter/ Hunters Aquaculture


Any amount divided best by 1

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I agree... Peterborough, belleville, trenton really needs a larger store.

maybe Bancroft?


----------

